# Air stones in DT?



## BarryStrange (Jan 16, 2014)

I was getting algae in my DT, so I was told by a friend to lower my power head to bottom of tank, the next day my new reactor arrived with Phosguard. so I removed the air stone and bag of GFO from the sump. 8 hours later (next morning) 3 out of my 5 fish were dead, I did two things right away, 1st turned of reactor, 2nd added an air stone to the DT. 

The question is besides the maintenance that will come with an air stone in the DT, is there a benefit or loss to having it?

Thanks for your read


----------

